# 1964 Super Sport



## friendofthedevil (Dec 11, 2021)

Is this a desirable thing?  Needs tires and an overhaul. Some surface rust but OG paint and graphics are good/very good.  It has some interesting scroll work at the fork crown.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2021)

There are some that collect the early Schwinn road bikes so I'd say yes. That looks like it's a 24" frame which helps.


----------



## phantom (Dec 11, 2021)

I was expecting to see a Chevelle or Impala.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2021)

phantom said:


> I was expecting to see a Chevelle or Impala.




Wasn't 1964 the first year for Chevy's SS models? Been a while since I watched Bonanza.  😉  Looks like the Impala's had that option in early 60's.


----------



## phantom (Dec 11, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Wasn't 1964 the first year for Chevy's SS models? Been a while since I watched Bonanza.  😉  Looks like the Impala's had that option in early 60's.



You're younger than I am. Remember Dinah Shore, see the USA in your Chevrolet.   First year Impala SS was 61 and really took off in 62. The SS was top trim on the first year Chevelle in 64  and the Nova in 62


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 11, 2021)

Its worth $200 or better in parts. 
If its $100 or under, I'd get it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 11, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Wasn't 1964 the first year for Chevy's SS models? Been a while since I watched Bonanza.  😉  Looks like the Impala's had that option in early 60's.












						1961 Chevrolet Impala SS 409
					

Chevy built 491,000 Impalas for 1961. Only 453 had the Super Sport package, and of those, just 142 got the 409-cid V-8. But word spread quickly. Learn about the 1961 Chevrolet Impala SS 409.




					musclecars.howstuffworks.com
				




a $53.00 option in 61 would an original version worth $50.00 more today.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 11, 2021)

phantom said:


> You're younger than I am. Remember Dinah Shore, see the USA in your Chevrolet.   First year Impala SS was 61 and really took off in 62. The SS was top trim on the first year Chevelle in 64  and the Nova in 62



1963 Nova SS convertible one year only car..Back on  topic, as posted  above, the Schwinn with tall frame nice  bike, I had a ‘65 and a ‘73


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 12, 2021)

If it was local to me and a reasonable price, I would buy it.
'64 was the year that my friends were getting their first 10 speed bikes(mostly Varsities), so this has a nostalgic appeal to me.
'64 was the first Super Sport. It took over from the slightly fancier '63 Superior(which had chrome "socks").


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 12, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> 1961 Chevrolet Impala SS 409
> 
> 
> Chevy built 491,000 Impalas for 1961. Only 453 had the Super Sport package, and of those, just 142 got the 409-cid V-8. But word spread quickly. Learn about the 1961 Chevrolet Impala SS 409.
> ...



I don't want to urge this on, mainly because I've put all of this behind me, my ears will turn red and I'll spend a whole day or more thinking about it, but back in the 90's I had a car collection that included a REAL 64' 409/425 SS Impala. I restored it from an old garage estate find of a dozen original cars. The most obnoxious car I've ever owned. Completely unmanagable. Thats why there aren't many real ones left, most except the ones turned into race cars were wrecked. I emphasize "real" because most you see aren't real, they are made up from the much more popular 327 SS model.
I grew up driving and racing the 60's and 70's muscle cars and was immersed in that stuff up to my neck. I was a Mopar freak back then though, I worked for Chrysler from 96-2001.

I think that old Impala is an underlying reason I've always wanted a 60's Super Sport.
Got one last month, so here I am again with a Super Sport in the stable.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 12, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Completely unmanagable. Thats why there aren't many real ones left, most except the ones turned into race cars were wrecked.



with few exceptions just about all Muscle Cars were cheap by the end of the 70's and High School kids could afford them. there was a kid at another High School in town who had a GT500. I hit a 69 Z/28 with my 69 GTO Judge when I was a senior in High School. totaled the Z and drove home in my GTO. fun times!

everyone I have ever talked to that had a GTO in High School wrecked it at least once.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 12, 2021)

Still unmanageable


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 12, 2021)

The itch is coming back....


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 13, 2021)

bikecrazy said:


> Still unmanageable View attachment 1526407



Nice, Which model is that?
Post 65' with power brakes something. Chevelle?
With due respect to nice old iron, the 396 was the staple light heavyweight, and although a completely different and more efficient design than the 409. The 409 was vicious in those old steel, wagon sprung chassis'. Any motor with that much power and torque is. The car itself was not made for such violence.
Vehicle suspensions started to beef up with the advancing power being put in them but those old flying brick cars are tops for the sensory perception of power. You could smell the grease, and the exhaust had so much unburnt fuel in it, everyones eyes would tear up. There was a lot off shaking and rattling. The springs would slap and the chassis' would buckle. Smoke, tearing and screeching, trying to look over the hood as the front end rose...
Those were the days.
I loved those old cars, but I can't just sit and look at them.... and they have to be competitive.
Now they are only competitive in old car shows as to whose is more correct and shiny.

My favorite old car was my 68' GTS Dodge, full program car. Much lighter, the first year 340 revved higher than the big blocks. That car could outrun most old streets cars in the eighth but lost out in the 1/4. In the beginning, stock it was a High 12 second car. In the end it was a mid 11 second car but becoming undrivable on the street.
Nowadays, those Mustangs and Camaros I used to beat handily are sporting 300 horse from the factory, with 5-600 horse options.
.... Ok, Im out.


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 13, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> with few exceptions just about all Muscle Cars were cheap by the end of the 70's and High School kids could afford them. there was a kid at another High School in town who had a GT500. I hit a 69 Z/28 with my 69 GTO Judge when I was a senior in High School. totaled the Z and drove home in my GTO. fun times!
> 
> everyone I have ever talked to that had a GTO in High School wrecked it at least once.



So true, my high school's parking lot in 1977 was a dream for todays old car enthusiasts. I was in company, or part of the problem, when many of those cars wound up in the junk yard.
We bent a 71 SCJ Torino around a tree as well as a 73' SD Trans Am.
A good friend and rival had the rarest of all Camaro's. 1970-1/2 Z-28 single package car. Nothing special to look at back then. But today, the most sought after 2nd Gen.
$100k car today, I often wonder what happened to it.
After the family 73' LTD, towing package 460 went south, I had a 70' Dodge Charger SE with a 440. What a floating boat that was. You could stuff another whole car inside the front wheel wells AND it had a 10 body trunk.
My sister says I was the original Bo Duke before the Dukes of Hazard 
Bushy Blonde hair, ripping up the back roads of South Georgia in a 70' Charger.
(except theirs was a 69' and they were in North Ga.)
That only lasted a few months though. My under dash 8-track/ FM adapter wiring sparked up and the car burnt to the ground at an intersection in town... fun.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 13, 2021)

69 Camaro, factory burnished brown color


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 13, 2021)

Yeah, big block Camaro's are monsters.
VERY nice single package car.
👍
Pretty sweet.


----------



## John Gialanella (Dec 18, 2021)

I have a Super sport, a 1970 SS 396 Camaro, besides my three bikes 1962 Schwinn Continental (Coppertone), 1978 Schwinn Superior in Sky blue and 1982 Schwinn Voyageur 11.8 in blue gray. All three are in excellent to very nice shape.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Dec 18, 2021)

John Gialanella said:


> Super sport, a 1970 SS 396 Camaro, besides my three bikes 1962 Schwinn Continental (Coppertone)



Pictures?


----------



## John Gialanella (Dec 21, 2021)

Sorry, I know you are going to be shocked, but i do not own any mobile devices. I will try to get pictures and post them. I did own a numbers matching 1970 SS 396 L-78 Camaro (600 made). I sold it back in 2001. I should have kept it. 
Thanks.


----------



## phantom (Dec 21, 2021)

John Gialanella said:


> Sorry, I know you are going to be shocked, but i do not own any mobile devices. I will try to get pictures and post them. I did own a numbers matching 1970 SS 396 L-78 Camaro (600 made). I sold it back in 2001. I should have kept it.
> Thanks.



When you do you should just start a new thread. The OP here has been jacked. I'm guilty too.


----------



## John Gialanella (Dec 21, 2021)

OK.
John.


----------

